#       ( )

## ORENZA

,    ,   .     5 . 
    "     
"    225000 .  , 225000  6% = 13500  (  )  13500  3 = 40500 (  )              ???

----------


## .

"     "

----------


## ORENZA

,        13500?      )))  .  !

----------


## .

.
 ,          .

----------


## ORENZA

.      .   .      13500/12 = 1125 . ???   ?       ?    ???

----------


## .

,    ,         .       -  225       
   -     ?  :Smilie:  
,    ,           -,     . ..     225000, 225000  1,538 = 346050

----------


## ORENZA

,  ,          (  ) 225000/12=18750  ???         ,     ,        ? (     ?)           30000   .?    ?    :    (  )

----------


## ORENZA

,  .  , ?

----------


## .

,   .  .      ,       225    .     -       ,    225 000.

----------


## ORENZA

:Wow: ,    !  .       )))

----------


## ORENZA

??  : , ,   ???

----------


## ORENZA

-,  ... 
  ? ,   )))  :Embarrassment:    ))

----------


## .

.       .
       ,    ,   ,

----------


## ORENZA

.     ? :Love:    !!! :Wink:  ( -  ,   ...,       )

----------


## .

,          .
  -     .     ,     ..

----------


## ORENZA

))) 
  ?
1.    ( )
2.         (  .      ) 
??
     ,    ?

----------


## .

*ORENZA*,  ,      ,      ?  :Smilie:

----------


## ORENZA

.        ,     - ,     - ?   ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Bolivar

???             ????

----------


## .

http://www.klerk.ru/region/moscow/

----------


## Bolivar

> http://www.klerk.ru/region/moscow/


 ,         ()???    ?

----------


## .

,     ,

----------


## Bolivar

> ,     ,


         ?

----------


## .

.

----------

*Bolivar*,       ?
  ?

----------


## Bolivar

> *Bolivar*,       ?
>   ?


     .  .         .

----------


## .

,        .

----------


## Bolivar

> ,        .


       ??7

----------


## .

*Bolivar*,        -  ?   ,     ?

----------


## .

.

----------


## Satch

, ,  -   -    5 .    ,       ( 5 .),    (5 ).      ,    .  ,          (10 )?

----------


## .

- 5     .

----------


## Satch

> - 5     .


  , ..       ?

----------


## .



----------

,      - ( )   6% (   )       -       ,    ?

----------


## .



----------

)

----------

,   ,  ,  ,     .   ?  ?  ,     .       .      - .

----------

> ,   ,  ,  ,     .   ?  ?  ,     .       .      - .


  ,  ?

----------

26   .

----------

> 26   .


7726

----------

.

----------


## -Insomnia-

,     :
           ?

----------


## .

( ),   ,   .          
 :Wink:

----------

,    ,   ...   )))
...   21.06.2011..  :   +      ...       ...  01.08.2011   ...
     ,    :
-                -  20.07,    -  20.10?      ,   ...
-  -   (       ...)?
-     ,    ,    ?...   ,        ,      ...
-  ?    ... -   ?

----------


## .

> -  20.07,


 



> -  20.10?


 
   2      
     ,    



> ,    ?..


   ,

----------


## NevLena

!
      . 
           .              ( ).         - 26.70.2 ,      .
    ,        - .7 " , ,   ."
     ..        - http://www.klerk.ru/doc/180989/      .     ,          ,     - " ,    ".

,    ...           .
 !

----------


## Gennady

26.70.2 ,      

  - 
019516 -    ,       .
019512 -          ,       ,         
019513 -              

     .

----------


## NevLena

... 
       -  ,     ,    .....

----------


## Moncher

,     ?
         .    .       ,       :    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

-    (   )  -   -  -

----------

2 :    (   -)     .

----------


## Moncher

,         ?

----------


## Andyko

;
 ,      ?

----------


## iq

,     ,             70-        ?   ?       ?     ?     5 ..

----------


## .

.     ,      .

----------


## Maksud

.  .
        (, , ,   ..  ..).      ,        .  ,       ,   ,   ,     ...

----------


## Natallika

!   ,  ,  .     ,           ?     .   ,      ,   , ,  ...   ???   - .

----------


## Gennady

,          ( ),     ,          ,      .
                  ,       .      3  346.25.1  .

----------


## Natallika

.                 , .

----------


## DUN

.   . ,           ,    50%   .     13 500 .       1/3   , .. 4500 .      2\3. , .  9 000. .     .        50%?.  6750     2250.        50%   2\3        4500.?               16164.56.     !

----------


## .

> 50%?.   6750     2250.

----------


## DUN

,       2\3       ,        ,    2\3    .   ?

----------


## Andyko

> 50%


  ?

----------


## .

> ?


 .   ,    -

----------


## DUN

50%      ,   .     ,         2/3    .     .   ,      ,     ,    -      1\3  ?    ?     .    ,          ,    50%.  50% ?     2\3 ?

----------


## DUN

50%. ,   ,      2\3     .     1\3   .       ? .

----------


## .

,     ,         50%.        ,    .       (, ,   ),     ?

----------


## DUN

50% ?      2\3  ?     . , !           ,   2\3     50%.          50%.  .      ? !

----------


## .

*DUN*,     50% .      .   



> ,   2\3     50%.


    -,    
   -         2/3   (..     )         50%  .     .    ,

----------


## olga.bel

01.02 2012   ,       800 000,          ?

  01.02 2012   ,       800 000,          ? - .

----------


## -1980

,   71.10 -   /  .. 
     ?       ??

----------


## olga.bel

-,      ,           .   .( )       ,    ...  ....      :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## .

> ?       ?


     ,   .

*olga.bel*, . ,       -

----------


## olga.bel



----------


## -1980

> ,   .


*.*,       " ",        ?? 
 ,         /      ,     ?

----------


## .

.    -

----------


## -1980

> .    -


..        ...

----------

!  !
  20 2011.  ,     .    ,       ,    ?     ,    3600       ,       ? 
   ,       !

----------


## .

> ?


  ,  .

----------

-  ,   -  ,      -   ,     5 :
-     -  ?
-     ,   ?
-     5    ?
  ...  ?

----------


## .

> -     ,   ?

----------


## nesmeyana86

!

!)

  ......

     ..
.  .
   ....

    ,             ?.....    ,   -.... ?   .   ?    ?.....
    ?.....      ?.....

    , ...?


 ......

----------


## .

> ,             ?.


 .      , .
    .    ,          ?
   ,

----------


## Fudzhi

.      .      6% .        (),   .                   .          .               .   ?          .

----------


## .

?

----------


## Fudzhi



----------


## .

83   :Smilie:        .
,     http://www.klerk.ru/doc/173217/

----------


## Fudzhi

.

----------

,    ,    - 1,538?
http://www.klerk.ru/doc/138508

      ?

----------


## .

,     2008 ,   2009  -

----------

?
    243200 
  7500 

            30 ?    .    ...

----------


## .

> 7500


 .   .  
 243200   .      5

----------

. 
         30 ?
. 2 .7  346.25.1.

----------


## .

> 30 ?


    30 -?
750012=90000.   243200.        30 ?

----------

> 30 -?
> 750012=90000.   243200.        30 ?


   ,          .
,  !

----------


## .

?  :Smilie:

----------

> ?


,      :Smilie:

----------

,   , ,      120,  ,      ,     /     .             ?

----------


## .

> ?


 
      .   ,          5

----------

135  ,  135*6% = 8.1     ~20      ? )   10 .. -     ?     200-300 ,     ?

----------


## .

> 135  ,


   ,     -  
 10 ..   .   200-300 .

----------


## catya16

, .      2012       50.20 (    ),       ?

----------


## .

.      .

----------


## catya16

.

----------


## catya16

"    ,       ",        ?

----------


## .

.      ,   -

----------


## catya16

,     ,     ,     ,    :Wink:

----------


## catya16

,  .   :yes:

----------


## Viktoria11

.    ().       ?    -  ()    ?

----------


## IvKare

> ?    -  ()    ?


    ,   .  .

----------


## Viktoria11

*IvKare*, 
      . ,  ., .   )))

----------


## demo

,       :

   ,  - (    , , -   ), , .   5   ,       .
 1.      2/3        ,  .   2011  16159,56 .,   13500   2/3 -  9000 .   
 1: 9000 . - 16159,56/2 = 9000 - 8079,78 = 920,99 ( 2/3 -   ),   1840,44   2 .
 2:   13500/2 .    9000 - 6750 = 2250 ( 2/3 -   ),   4500   2 .
 3:   13500/2 .   1   9000 - 6750 = 2250 ( 2/3 -   ),     9000 ,   11250   2 .
 4:   9000/2 .   1   9000 - 4500 = 4500 ( 2/3 -   ),     9000 ,   13500   2 . (   )
 5:  ?
 2.     ( )  31  2011 ,     2011      .    2012 ,       .   ?      ().     6% - ?
 3.     ,                ?

----------


## .

.

----------

> .


IMHO   . 1 -     . 2 -    ()  .

----------


## demo

> IMHO   . 1 -     . 2 -    ()  .


   12  .  01.01  31.12

    -  ...
 70:30.   ?

----------


## demo

. 
    3    3375 . (2/3  - 2250 .)      .  - 2000 .           3375/2 = 1687,50 .   315,50 (. )          . ?    ...?     .      .

----------


## .

> 2 -    ()  .


     ,      .       
  .

----------

> 70:30.   ?


              .    ,        ""     ,    ..   . ,      " ".         ,                 .

----------


## IP-

,    (   6% )
   " "      120000(.  .  52  29.10.2008)       7200\?
   ?

  ,   ,       .,     6 % (   -  ...)     ?

----------


## .

*IP-*,    2008 ,    -  ,  .   -   , 

   ,   5-

----------


## radiator3

!
, :    30.01 2012.  .  .        3  ( ).  ,   01.03.20012  31.05.2012.
  30.01.2012  29.02.2012   ?
 ,   ,          . 
1.      3-?  ?
2.    3-?
3.  ?    -   ?
4.          01.03.2012 . .     ,    ?      ,  ?
   -       :Smilie: 
,  -    ,       ?

----------


## .

1.     1  2012 
2.  .   3-    ,     
3.     ?    ?
4.

----------


## radiator3

?

----------


## .

.   ?     .   ,

----------


## radiator3

-  ,   ,   ,        ? 
_  (. )        ,              (, )    ,      .    ,      ._
         . -   .
  ,  ,     1   20.04.2012.  ,      . .

----------


## .

*radiator3*,     .     .  ,    ,           5-       
  ,    .  .           ,       .    ,    .        ,          
     ,    .  ,   ,  ,    .
 ?

----------


## radiator3

- .    ""  ,    .  :Smilie: 
 , -,  - .....

----------


## .

,    :Smilie:  
    ,

----------

(     ()   ,   ,    ,     )

----------


## .



----------

> 


1)               
2)

----------


## .

?       
         ?   ,   - ,

----------

> ?       
>          ?   ,   - ,


     (      :      ,       . .)

----------


## .

**,  -  .  .

----------

> **,  -  .  .


         803102

----------


## radiator3

> *radiator3*,     .     .  ,    ,           5-       
>   ,    .  .           ,       .    ,    .        ,          
>      ,    .  ,   ,  ,    .
>  ?


,     .   ,    .
   "   ":_       ,        :
1)...
2)...
3)...
4)...
5)        ,    ,          20  ,     ;_
,     30.01.12      01.03.12   . 
,   ,      (    )    30.01.12  01.03.12?
!

----------


## Andyko

> ,     30.01.12      01.03.12   .

----------


## .

> 


   .           


*radiator3*,     ,     ,   ,   .      ,    ?

----------

[QUOTE=.;53603159]   .

----------


## kurdik

,  ,   .
   ,     -  ,     .      .  :
1.           ?       ,       ?
2.        ,        ,    ?
3.    ?    ?

----------


## .

> ,     .


    .     ,       .   ,   
1.     ,       .

----------


## kurdik

.   ,    ,      .     .        ,      ?

----------


## .

,   .        .

----------


## kurdik

,        ,         .   6%.        .

----------


## Mouretta Jet

*.*, ,      ,  .       ,     ?
  .      ,      ?

----------


## .

.   . , ,

----------


## alternativa

!

     12    11.  1/3,    11     

   5.03.2010 -22-3/165@    ,      

 -        ?

----------


## .

,  .     .

----------


## kurdik

,   ,    .     . :        ,         .   6%.        .

----------


## .



----------


## kurdik



----------

, ,   -       .       :Wow:  ,    - .
,  ( )    2010 .       "". 
     01.04.10 - 31.12.10.
      01.01.11 - 31.12.11
 2012 .     .
   :
1.  01.01.2012   ""?    ?      20.02.09 03-11-11/25,      "" . ..  ,     6%.               :Big Grin: ,    2009 .
2.          01.04.12 - 31.12.12? ..      4 .9 . 346.25.1  :
" ,            ,                  ,            ."
    ,  ""          .9?

----------


## .

> 01.01.2012   ""?








> 01.04.12 - 31.12.12?



     ,     - -

----------


## Fudzhi

.  ,  . 
 .           -            . 
    .  ?

----------


## yuretsky

!

      52 29  2008  "      ",       .
   ,         ,   ,   (       )?

----------


## .

.    (2009).      2012     .

----------


## yuretsky

> .    (2009).      2012     .


  ,      .  52     01.01.2009,      -  2009,       52   2009     1=1,148 (       ) ...  ?

----------


## .

.        ?

----------


## yuretsky

> .        ?


, ,  .       ,         .  - .

----------


## GREAKLY

,            ( ) .  ,    .         .  , , ,   .
 .

----------


## yuretsky

> ,            ( ) .  ,    .         .  , , ,   .
>  .


 ,     ,    . ,  .   !

----------


## yuretsky

> ,


      ,   ,  ,    :
http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%A...83%D1%80%D0%B3

----------

> .          ( ,      ) ,    -   .. (   ) ,     ?


          ? ,   ,           ?      ( 95%)  :  ,  ,   ,  .   ?

----------


## .

> ?






> ( 95%)  :  ,  ,   ,  .   ?


  -      .   ,

----------

.,       ,   :  -37,  - 51.  -  2 ?     ?    !!!     .

----------


## .

.         ,       ?       "   ,   - "

----------


## IvKare

"    (   )        50 .       ,                        ,      ."

    ( 28.11.2011 N 338-)   346.21      ?

----------


## .

.     ,         2/3.    1/3   .     ,

----------


## IvKare

!
  ,   (  )   ,  2/3          ?

----------


## .

.      ,

----------


## IvKare

!

----------

15% (    5 ).
     -   ?
     6%?

----------


## yuretsky

> 15% (    5 ).
>      -   ?
>      6%?


  .     ,     , ,    15%,  -.   -     5      60  .

----------

, yuretsky.
         225000*15% ?

    . 
1/3    ,  2/3       (       )
                      ?
..    . 1   15%, 2  - .
          ? .. 1/2       ,      2/3 .     2-      ,      .  ....

----------


## Mouretta Jet

Если патент приобретен на три месяца, то КУД, ведущуюся в электронном виде, нужно заверять в налоговой после окончания этих трех месяцев? Или все-таки через год? Мы дальше опять планируем брать патент. Подскажите, пожалуйста.

----------


## GH

01.01.2014  31.03.2014.     01.04.2014  31.12.2014.        ? .

----------


## .

12   ,

----------


## GH

?
            :
1)   ,           ,     ,   346.13  ,        .         60  .
2)             ,       .
3)           ,        - ,          .(?-      ..)
4)  15        ,                 .
  2)-"       ...".        ,       :          ???
    , ,   60. ,          ,     2-     ?
       ..

----------


## GH

> ,  ,    ,         ?  -  ?      . , .


        ?  .

----------


## .

* GH*,      2013 , ?     , .

----------


## GH

> 2013 , ?     , .


...  :     ?     ,     ?  :Redface:

----------


## .

.    -

----------


## venera-m

.   .
      . 
1. -    229 . (   109  120 .).
2. -    609 . (   594 .).
        2014.:
  -  ,  180000+600000=780000    ,
   ,  180000+180000+300000=660000.
   .

----------


## venera-m

,    ,  ,   2013           ,   2014      62 . .
     ,  !!!!

----------


## venera-m

....           2014.      , !      :   2013.      62  20.11.13.?

----------


## venera-m

., ,     .            .

----------


## .

*venera-m*,       .    .   .       ,

----------


## venera-m

.         .      .       ,  .

----------


## ****

.     .      ?      6%? ( 6)

----------

.

----------


## ****

.    2014   .   .1802().       180 000

----------


## stata

! , ,     ?  ,  - ( ,   ,    , -).     -     :Wow:      ,  .     .         .
       ,      -    6%.   ,  ,  , ,  ,   .

----------


## .

,

----------


## stata

,  !
,  :
 

  	197395

  19   197?   197  395 ,      ?       ?

----------


## .

*stata*,   ,      .     ?  ,  
  ,      ,     .     6%.    ,

----------


## stata

, -      :Embarrassment:      . , ,  !

----------


## stata

.     

*  ()   : 

 =   6%, 

  -     . 6% -   (.346.50 )*

 ,    = 197395  6% = 11 840
  , ,  12 . 

, , ,   .    ,     ,     11 840+22 000=33 840         .      

   6%     22 000     6%   ,    ,      ,    .    100% ,  -    ?
       .       15 -   ,    .

----------


## stata

, ,     -     :Big Grin: 

*:

C  (   )        50 

 ,               ,    (   )                 ,      .*

    -    6%   50   ?  100?            :Embarrassment:   ,    -    ,  50%,       ,  ...

----------

*stata*,      100%,     50%

----------


## stata

,  !  ,   100%

----------


## GH2

!
,   ,        :
1)       ( )?
2)     . 
      ?  .
.

----------

-  
     -

----------


## tomic

,   ,   :
     (),      2019 ?
   ,     ,    :
1     - 652;
2     (2  ) - 562  202=762
3     (2 ) - 522  75 2.=1272
  :
1 
      :
1   1002 - 400 000
2   1002 - 400 000
3   1002  2702- 740 000
: 1 540 000 *6%= 92 400     .

2 
       652+562+202+522+752=2682   .
      1002  2702 - 740 000     .
740 000*6%= 44 400    .

   + ,     1%      ? 

  ,    ,      .

----------


## .

?

----------


## tomic

:
   (.)        .

----------


## tomic

https://www.nalog.ru/rn61/ip/ip_pay_taxes/patent/

----------


## tomic

> ?


20181126_171212.jpg

----------


## .

,  .   ,

----------


## tomic

)))

----------


## Poly76

. ,   .      .  -      .          -    "       ;         ".   ,     .       ?            -    ?     2 ,  .                   100  ?     ?    2000  120   ,   50  ...    ?!!

----------

,       60

----------


## Poly76

.    , ,   ?      ,   /    ?     ,  .     "  "?   -    ? , ,     ?

----------


## Poly76

-        -   / -    -      ?

----------


## .

> 


 




> , ,   ?


    .

----------


## Nochka

.     ,   -       .      .       2  .   .   .      .       .
       ?     .

----------


## .

> ?


.    ,

----------


## Nochka

> .    ,


 .      :Smilie:

----------


## zunechka

-   4 .    (+)      .         208804*6%/12*4=4176?          ?   -          - ..         4176,      30..      30.*6%/12*4    4176?

----------

-
 ,  
     -

----------


## .

> ?


      ,     ,      




> 30..


  59,9 .       .

----------


## zunechka

> ,     ,      
> 
>   59,9 .       .


    ""  .     59,9   208..    ?      ?

----------


## .

> ?


.          )

----------


## zunechka

> .          )


  .          .   6%  2.      208 :Smilie:

----------


## Yucca01

! 
    -           -     , .
    ,        ,   -  ,   
      ?     ,         ?

  -        -     .         . 
      .       -       ,         .
      ,    .
       ?

----------


## .

> ,   -  ,


     ,     




> ,         ?


 




> .


      ,    .    ,

----------


## Yucca01

!

----------


## Valeriya Dobrynina

. ,    *      ,        *     -      - (   ,   )?       , , ,       ,       .

----------


## .

, .     ,  .    -.      .

----------


## Valeriya Dobrynina

?      ?

----------


## .

*Valeriya Dobrynina*,   - ,    -.          ?      ,

----------


## Valeriya Dobrynina

,    .     .      ,    .             (  )          .

----------


## .

> (  )          .


  -          .         .      ,

----------


## Valeriya Dobrynina

,   ,      -*       ,        * 
?

----------


## .

> 


...  -    -.    ,       
      . 
   -   .      ,     ,

----------


## Valeriya Dobrynina

,  . )

----------


## GREAKLY

,            (, , ...).         ?

----------

.  :
1. 60   -    (   50  .)     ?    ?
2      https://docviewer.yandex.ru/view/191...%3D%3D&page=13
 45.1   1 000 000 .      ?     ,    60 000 000?
3.  ,   21   .    ?    ?       ,   ?

----------


## .

1. .    
2.      
3.     ,     .

----------


## .

> ?

----------

1.,  ,   
2.    ,    . .. . 1 *6%( )=60        
3.    ,       ,

----------


## GREAKLY

> 


     . , ,         (,  ).     ?  (   )   (,  ,  )      ?

----------


## .

*GREAKLY*,     .  .

----------


## GREAKLY

> *GREAKLY*,     .  .


, .      -   6% (- +  )   ( ). ,    ,      ,     -    -.

, ,   -        .    ?    ?      ?

----------


## .

> ?


.  .                .

----------


## GREAKLY

> .  .                .


 ,   , ,    ,     ,    ?

----------


## .

> ,   , ,    ,     ,    ?


       ?

----------

!    ,     .  :     ,   ,   -  ,   ,  ,  .    .            -.    ,     ,  .     ?   ,        ,     ?         ?      ,   ""  ,   ?     ,   ...    !

----------


## .

> ,        ,     ?


.    ,

----------

> .    ,


!     ,    -    ?

----------


## .

> ,    -    ?

----------


## GREAKLY

,           ,    ,         ?

----------


## .

*GREAKLY*, .    ,    -   ?          .        ,

----------


## GREAKLY

> *GREAKLY*, .


-,  ? ,             (,  ,  ).   ,        ?




> *GREAKLY*   ,    -   ?          .        ,


.    .    ,   1000   .

----------

